# Question:



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Do you guys want to do another Bubbagon Campout/Shootout deal again this year?
Last year we did a whole lot more fun fishing than we did actual competition fishing...so....maybe just get together, paddle, fish, camp, drink, and make fun of Stucky. Simply use it as an opportunity to meet everyone on the forum, and hang out and fish together.
I was thinking maybe the last weekend in June, the 28th and 29th.
I liked the campground we were at last year. We kind of had the place to ourselves and they were cool with whatever we had going on.
I'm certain I could arrange to have a rack of Jackson and Native boats for demo, or to take on a float.

So what do you think? Yes/No/Maybe?


----------



## shwookie (Jun 15, 2007)

Any day that gives me the chance to make fun of Stucky is a good day.

Where was it last year?


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

I would certainly be interested in the fishing part. That's getting close to d-day for us so I probably wouldn't be camping out. Oh, and if you can whip up a Kilroy for the day, that would seal the deal for sure!


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Wtf? No competition? Why, because I'll win again , lol.

I'm in, like making fun of myself

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

shwookie said:


> Any day that gives me the chance to make fun of Stucky is a good day.
> 
> Where was it last year?


Scioto Canoe Livery. That's a good ole boy that runs that place. Camped right n the river. Fished for catfish and what not...
Good time.


----------



## ajarvi (Jul 22, 2007)

Well, after a while of being non-existent, I'm back and Bubbagon, that weekend sounds great. I could use the time on the water. Getting my boat back this Saturday evening so I might even be game for a fishing trip this Sunday.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Pretty sure it works for me.


----------



## lotaluck (Dec 17, 2009)

Im in, sure would be nice if there was a coosa to test out!!


----------



## DC9781 (Apr 3, 2009)

I'm a maybe that is aspiring to be a yes! Will have to see what my sons baseball schedule is that weekend ( yr end tournament). I'll check back in on this when the event draws closer. last year was a great time/turnout so I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

I'm in, but June is tight right now. I have a week of training starting June 9 and have to do hard time in my 'Cuda on Pamlico Sound the last half of June.

Last half of July I have more training and sometime in the first three weeks I'll be on the Jersey Shore.


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

If my wife is back to work by then, I might try to make it down that way with the family for a camping/ kayaking trip.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

It's a maybe for me and my girlfriend. Sounds like a good time for sure

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## landarcjedi (Mar 20, 2011)

My mom and dad's 50th wedding anniversary is on Sunday. But I could float Saturday and not stay over. That was a blast last year for sure. 
What is the outlook for the rodeo next weekend?


----------



## fishwendel2 (Nov 19, 2007)

I'm in  So far no conflicts


----------



## Rybo (Jul 23, 2009)

For sure interested. Might be able to scare up a few more dudes from northeast.
I believe we'll be back in town by that point. If so I'll be out there.


----------



## landarcjedi (Mar 20, 2011)

I am on lock down from the wife until I move into my new house. So no rodeo or Bubbagon Shootout for me. I will have to make it up later in the year. Ouch, thought I could go out Sunday and got the evil eye.  

Thank god she's good looking and we are married or I wouldn't put up with this.


----------



## lotaluck (Dec 17, 2009)

Thought I would bring this one back to life and see where it stands. It was a great time last year.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Well, are we doing this or not? I hope so as I have a score to settle with Darren.


----------



## TimTaylor75 (Apr 7, 2009)

I'd be available to float pretty much all day Saturday. Sounds like a good time.


----------



## lotaluck (Dec 17, 2009)

Okay so shootout or not im headed down. Hopefully some of you Columbus boys can help out (heres your chance stalker lol). My buddy who is really green got hooked a few weeks ago at the rodeo and went and bought himself a Coosa, he will also be there.


----------



## DC9781 (Apr 3, 2009)

I'm still hoping to make it but need to see how my son's baseball tourney schedule shapes up.


----------



## DC9781 (Apr 3, 2009)

Bubbagon. What's the status on this? I know the weather is iffy. I'm good to go Saturday. Let me know please. Thank you.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

You guys please proceed without me. I started a new job June 3, and I have to spend 12 weeks in Chicago. Home some on weekends, but I'm all kinds of covered up. This Saturday I'm in Chicago again.
Great job. But it sure is f'in up my fishing this summer.


----------



## lotaluck (Dec 17, 2009)

Bubbagon said:


> You guys please proceed without me. I started a new job June 3, and I have to spend 12 weeks in Chicago. Home some on weekends, but I'm all kinds of covered up. This Saturday I'm in Chicago again.
> Great job. But it sure is f'in up my fishing this summer.


No problem, sometimes those damb priorities get in the way. I am still considering heading down and hoping someone will chime in with what the rivers look like. If they are washed out I will just hit the local flow.


----------



## DC9781 (Apr 3, 2009)

Bubbagon, appreciate the update. Totally get it. Best of luck to you on the new gig.


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

lotaluck said:


> No problem, sometimes those damb priorities get in the way. I am still considering heading down and hoping someone will chime in with what the rivers look like. If they are washed out I will just hit the local flow.


I wouldnt say they are blown out, but they are flowing dirty, and doubleish their norm right now. Not sure I would make a special trip down for them.


----------



## lotaluck (Dec 17, 2009)

USMC_Galloway said:


> I wouldnt say they are blown out, but they are flowing dirty, and doubleish their norm right now. Not sure I would make a special trip down for them.


Thanks Galloway, I think I am going to stay north.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Looks like all of the flows are getting a little "touch-up" today. That's a weird looking radar. Those storms are scattered, but they are scattered all over the damn place.

Bubba, don't worry about it. You're not missing much anyway. I've got three19s this year...so frustrating getting so close to 20 but not quite getting there.


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Bubbagon said:


> You guys please proceed without me. I started a new job June 3, and I have to spend 12 weeks in Chicago. Home some on weekends, but I'm all kinds of covered up. This Saturday I'm in Chicago again.
> Great job. But it sure is f'in up my fishing this summer.


Congrats or condolences, I've changed careers several times, sometimes for the better, sometimes for the worse. 

Work is biting big time into my summer like it never has before. But it sure as hell beats unemployment!


----------

